# TUG Marketplace breaks $34,000,000 in completed resales and rentals



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2017)

Just ticked over 34 million this week!

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above! Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner, we continue to prove this month in and month out as owners find success selling and renting themselves right here on TUG!

if you havent visited the marketplace in awahile, or are considering selling or renting a Timeshare, check it out here:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace


----------

